# Euskara: delakoraren



## Absentska

Textu honetan / in this text:

_Fluendy-ren taldearen lehen íkerketak, 8,7 kJ .mol-l -etako
kolisío-energiaz, eta emaitzak informazio-teoriaz interpretatuz,
IF *delakoraren *maila bibrazíonaletako populazio-inbertsio bat aurkitzea
ahalbidetu du, v=0 *delakoan*, populazioa ia nulua *delarik*._


-¿QUÉ SIGNIFICA *DELAKORAREN*? // What does *delakoraren *mean?

-¿Delakoan significa algo parecido a "*creyendo que* v=0"?  // Is delakoan something like "understanding that v=0..."?
-¿Delarik significa algo como "*mientras que*..." o "*al ser* casi nulo"?  // Does delarik mean something like this "as long as..."?

Eskerrik asko!


----------



## enaitz2010

Sin entender nada del contenido, me ariesgaría una traducción semejante a esta: _"La  primera investigación del grupo de Fluendy (...) ha permitido encontrar  una inversión de población de los niveles vibracionales del (así  llamado) IF; siendo la población casi nula, cuando (si, en el caso de  que) v=0."_
*'Delakoraren'*, creo que está mal escrito: "IF *delakoaren* maila". *'Delako-a'* suele acompañar a términos desconocidos o poco usuales (*IF*).
La construcción de la última frase, con *'delakoan'* y* 'delarik' *, en mi opinión, deja bastante que desear.


----------



## Absentska

Bueno se puede decir que de-*larik* es una especie de gerundio, pero habría sido correcto "populazioa ia nulua izaten" ??


----------



## enaitz2010

Es un gerundio. Pero, como decía, sin entender del tema, yo creo que es una situación que se produce como consecuencia o siempre que se cumpla una condición. Por eso no me gusta el* 'v=0 delakoan'*. Yo escribiría, _"v=0 *denean*, populazioa ia nulua *izaten da*"._


----------



## jmnjmn

Absentska said:


> Textu honetan / in this text:
> 
> _Fluendy-ren taldearen lehen íkerketak, 8,7 kJ .mol-l -etako
> kolisío-energiaz, eta emaitzak informazio-teoriaz interpretatuz,
> IF *delakoraren *maila bibrazíonaletako populazio-inbertsio bat aurkitzea
> ahalbidetu du, v=0 *delakoan*, populazioa ia nulua *delarik*._
> 
> 
> -¿QUÉ SIGNIFICA *DELAKORAREN*? // What does *delakoraren *mean?
> 
> -¿Delakoan significa algo parecido a "*creyendo que* v=0"?  // Is delakoan something like "understanding that v=0..."?
> -¿Delarik significa algo como "*mientras que*..." o "*al ser* casi nulo"?  // Does delarik mean something like this "as long as..."?
> 
> Eskerrik asko!




IF delakoaren = de dicho IF/del mencionado IF
En el texto original de la UPV aparece la forma más de 20 veces (la primera aparece en la reseña de uno de los autores:
 FERNANDO CASTAÑO ALMENDRAL
Estructura Atómico-Molecular
y Espectrografía *delakoaren*
Katedraduna eta Kimika Fisikoko
Departamentuaren Burua

Traducción:
FERNANDO CASTAÑO ALMENDRAL
Catedrático de (la llamada)
Estructura Atómico-Molecular
y Espectrografía y 
Jefe del Dto. de Química física.

Utiliza esa aposición para aclarar que, como no existe el nombre oficial de su cátedra en euskera, aparece escrito en castellano "Estructura Atómico-Molecular y Espectrografía" aunque el resto del texto esté en euskera.
De todas maneras el texto (lingúísticamente) es flojito y bastante obsoleto (escrito entre 1977-1984).


----------



## Norastorgarlensiu

Agur.

Delakoa es "el llamado, la llamada", "lo, la que se le dice, lo que se nombra como". Sinónimos: deitu, izeneko.

Ejemplo:

"Ekialdeko Atea delakoa zaharberritzen ari dira"
Están restaurando la llamada Puerta de oriente.

En vez de delakoa, podemos poner deitua o izenekoa.

Estas palabras a su vez las podemos declinar.

"Ekialdeko Atea delakoaren ardura -ri zegokion"
El cuiado de la Puerta de oriente correspondía a...
O, "deituaren", "izenekoaren".

Vale.

N.


----------

